# I finally treated my rectal incontinence (gas/stool leakage) using Stem Cells



## Victoryafter6years (Jul 28, 2016)

After 6 years of incontinence, much humiliation, job loss, and social fears, it got treated quickly via affordable Stem Cells Therapy by Dr.Borsand in Scottsdale.

I reached out for help from Stanford Hospital and Mayo Clinic with no success. The number of tests done over the years and disappointments have made this moment joyful.

Dr,Borsand is a blessing to me. He helped me with my rectal incontinence by using a new way of using stem cells to treat in an affordable manner. I have suffered from this for a very very long time, and have suffered much due to anal incontinence (gas/stool leaking out without my knowledge). He is an angel and a gifted doctor who truly wants to help people. I can now have a great social life! God bless Dr. Borsand!

http://www.scottsdalestemcell.com


----------

